# Pool Shock



## wheelgun

I've heard you can make bleach from pool shock, thus giving you thousands of gallons of bleach on the cheap (and easily storable). Anyone know the specifics on what is needed in the shock? I see all kinds that say that they'll kill bacteria and algea....not sure if that's what I need.


----------



## SurvivalNut

You can make chlorine from pool shock, but be warned, not all "pool shock" is sodium hypochlorite nor is all sodium hypochlorite 100% pure.

I get mine from a pool supply house, 4 lbs (pure) for $20.

2lbs can chlorinate 30,000 gallons. Of course turbitity (crud in the water) can affect the results.

I plan on the use of complementary systems to enhance the results (DIY sand filters, solar treatment, pre-filters, lots of easy ways to include boiling.

The website giving the best formula breakdown is http://www.epa.gov/region6/drinking_water.pdf


----------



## wheelgun

Thanks, any sure-fire online source, anyone?


----------



## SurvivalNut

Threre are a bazillion pool supply houses that can ship the stuff. It is a hazmat item so individuals should not ship you any.

I buy my pool supplies online, it is cheaper yes, but the brand and contents change even from the same supplier.

Walmart stocks pool and spa chemicals, but again, READ the labels. They are fair priced.

When I accidentally get pool chemicals with the additives I use those first, the pure NaOCl (Sodium Hypochlorite) I rotate for storage and use.

The additives are typically stabilizers, algicides, etc added for pool clarity and chemical dispersion. Not good for water purification use.

Not all chlorine is chlorine. Read the article Chlorine Pool Page, chlorine use in swimming pools, Chlorine Chemistry

Only Sodium Hypochlorite is safe to use. Don't substitute. The pool guys don't drink their own stuff. They will sell you what they have on the shelf.

If I have miss stated any points, please let me know. I am not an expert on this, so I want to be called out if I am missing anything. I do not want to pass on the wrong info and am open to learning.


----------



## danneva

Chlorine is used in many cleaning products as well for disinfecting pool and drinking water. It is also has been used as an element in chemical warfare agents. However, chlorine is an irritant and will negatively affect the respiratory system in gas form while it can burn your skin when in liquid form. More than a few breaths of chlorine in concentrations of 1000ppm will typically kill you. So be careful in storing your pool chemicals.


----------



## JayJay

SurvivalNut said:


> Threre are a bazillion pool supply houses that can ship the stuff. It is a hazmat item so individuals should not ship you any.
> 
> I buy my pool supplies online, it is cheaper yes, but the brand and contents change even from the same supplier.
> 
> Walmart stocks pool and spa chemicals, but again, READ the labels. They are fair priced.
> 
> When I accidentally get pool chemicals with the additives I use those first, the pure NaOCl (Sodium Hypochlorite) I rotate for storage and use.
> 
> The additives are typically stabilizers, algicides, etc added for pool clarity and chemical dispersion. Not good for water purification use.
> 
> Not all chlorine is chlorine. Read the article Chlorine Pool Page, chlorine use in swimming pools, Chlorine Chemistry
> 
> Only Sodium Hypochlorite is safe to use. Don't substitute. The pool guys don't drink their own stuff. They will sell you what they have on the shelf.
> 
> If I have miss stated any points, please let me know. I am not an expert on this, so I want to be called out if I am missing anything. I do not want to pass on the wrong info and am open to learning.


I read on a blog..get the pool shock with only active ingredient 'calcium hypochlorite'...

It took a few calls, but I found it...it is used to replace bleach...just think the 1 lb for 3.99 will give me about 128 gallons of bleach for purifying water, cleaning, and sanitizing.

One post alerted me about drinking the water, however, all posts do say use 2/3 drops of bleach for purifying, so I was confused about drinking this form of self-made bleach..I mean, I had a pool for 13 years..I imagine we drank a lot of this.


----------



## JayJay

JayJay said:


> I read on a blog..get the pool shock with only active ingredient 'calcium hypochlorite'...
> 
> It took a few calls, but I found it...it is used to replace bleach...just think the 1 lb for 3.99 will give me about 128 gallons of bleach for purifying water, cleaning, and sanitizing.
> 
> One post alerted me about drinking the water, however, all posts do say use 2/3 drops of bleach for purifying, so I was confused about drinking this form of self-made bleach..I mean, I had a pool for 13 years..I imagine we drank a lot of this.


I got 2 lbs. today of pool shock with calcium hypochlorite..

First make the solution; solution makes the bleach; bleach makes the purified water.

*Solution:* 1 heaping tsp. of pool shock to 2 gallons of water= Solution

*Bleach:* 1/4 cup solution to 1.5 gallons (6 quarts) of water= Bleach

*Water Purifier*: 4/5 drops to a gallon of water= Purified Water


----------



## Freyadog

Had wondered about pool shock however I had never seen the recipe for making it to purify water. thanks bunches.


----------



## margie

There is a constant debate in the pool industry as to when to shock the pool. But, there is absolutely no debate on the importance of shocking the pool. The continual additions of chlorine, in association with routine shocking, is the only way to kill all the bacteria, living organisms, ammonia, and other contaminates that invade your pool. The majority of chlorine users shock with either Calcium Hypochlorite or Lithium Hypochlorite, which are both chlorine-based shock. It is best to shock your pool in the evening.

____________________
Blanchiment dents


----------



## RevWC

Not sure of pool shock but if it has the same ingredients as the PDF MSDS sheets on Clorox Beach then should be fine. I copied the instructions from Clorox website on how to treat water too.

http://www.thecloroxcompany.com/products/msds/bleach/cloroxregularbleach0505_.pdf

When boiling off water for 1 minute is not possible in an emergency situation, you can disinfect your drinking water with Clorox® Regular-Bleach as follows:

1. Remove suspended particles by filtering or letting particles settle to the bottom.

2. Pour off clear water into a clean container.

3. Add 8 drops of Clorox® Regular-Bleach (not scented or Clorox® Plus® bleaches) to one gallon of water (2 drops to 1 quart). For cloudy water, use 16 drops per gallon of water (4 drops to 1 quart).

4. Allow the treated water to stand for 30 minutes. Water should have a slight bleach odor. If not, repeat and wait another 15 minutes. The treated water can then be made palatable by pouring it between clean containers several times.


----------



## stayingthegame

I get my pool supplies from "in the swim". never had a problem with them.


----------



## JayJay

And be sure to stock lots and lots of Tang!!:congrat:


----------



## jsriley5

also note that according to medical experts at my prison that solution you make with powder loses its effectivness relatively quickly so try to reduce your mixing to what you can use n about 24 hours. Was a big issue at teh prison when trying to combat staph infections.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yall wan't calcium hypoclorite fer this project, in the 78% percent range with NO other active ingriedients. It will contain other inert stuff.

Don't get anythin with algacides er other stuff in it.

Store in a pvc tube with a screw on lid so it don't affect other preps.

Don't mix up more then yer gonna use in 24 hours.

Let the treated water sit fer 30 minutes.

If the water still tastes a bit to much like chlorine, ya can pour it back an forth between containers er let it sit in the sun fer a bit to.


----------



## cnsper

First off a lot of the information on the links are wrong and written incorrectly. You can not get bleach from calcium hypochlorite, not chemically possible. Bleach is only available in a liquid form as the chemical name sodium hypochlorite. I know as I have spent years looking for the powdered bleach solution.

Now you can make bleach with the right ingredients but never will you make bleach with pool shock. If you want to know how bleach is made, http://www.powellfab.com/technical_information/sodium_hypochlorite/how_made.aspx that is the correct way to make bleach. All this other information is going to kill someone. Another thing that is confusing is that people often interchange words such as chlorine with bleach and/or pool shock. In reality chlorine is a gas, bleach is a liquid and pool shock is pool shock (liquid or powder).

That link to the pool center page is full of misinformation. Like the section on liquid chlorine. It says the chemical properties are identical to bleach. That is because it IS bleach... LOL


----------



## hillobeans

There's a chlorine test kit that you can buy at pool supply companies. Sorry I don't have a link (I'm on my phone), but they are manual and super easy to use (apparently). Just make sure the pH level is around 7, and all should be well.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Cal hypo will dissinfect water, be its job. If used improperly can it kill ya? Yup, so will asperin er water. Foller directions, use common sense.

Were talkin bout dissinfectin water here, many ways it can be done.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Here be what ya would call the "standard" formula that folks be usin.

Cal Hypo water disinfectant

To make stock disinfectant (do not drink this)
Dissolve 1 heapin tsp (about 1/4 oz) 78% cal hypo (granular) in 2 gallons water. Mix well.

To disinfect water add:
1 part stock disinfectant solution into 100 parts water to be treated.

Let water sit at least 30 min before drinkin.

This solution creates Hypoclorous Acid what distroys the nasties. Our own body cells make this same substance ta kill nasties in our bodies (so I've read).

Now, lots a folks treatin water this way (ifin yer swimmin in a pool guess what? Same thin on a larger scale) but yall use yer own judgement. It be one a many ways I have a treatin water along with boilin, filterin an such.

EPA gives it a green light:
http://safewater.supportportal.com/...&hitOffset=118+104+91+28+26+10+6+4&docID=1166


----------



## JayJay

I have lots of this; just left it in the bag it came in.
I have a carry bag with all my needs and directions.
1 gallon jug, 2 gallon jug, 1 tsp measurer, 1/2 tsp measurer, 4 bags of CH, directions.

Simple directions for small amounts of purifier:
1 heaping tsp CH to 2 gallons water for solution
OR ...1/2 tsp CH to 1 gallon water for solution
Add 3 tsp of this solution to 1 gallon water to disinfect
Let water set for 1 hour.
Add Tang for more desirable taste; better flavor and Vitamin C!!


----------



## jebrown

Shock may cause upset stomach, stomach cramps or dirrhea in some people but not all.
Some people will not believe this but I know of a number of incidents over my 34 years as a disaaster specialist.
The amount that one drinks while swimming is quite a bit less than one ingest when used for drinking and used in cooking.
When disinfecting water with bleach 8 drops equal 1/8 teaspoon.


----------



## LincTex

jebrown said:


> Shock may cause upset stomach, stomach cramps or diarrhea in some people but not all.The amount that one drinks while swimming is quite a bit less than one ingest when used for drinking and used in cooking.


That is why I always so strongly advocate trying to get the chlorine out as best as you can after treatment.

Agitating the water between two buckets helps tremendously. Always have enough spare water on hand so you can have some to drink while the other freshly treated stuff is having its chlorine go away.


----------

